# Greetings & Question on Church Planting



## S.M.o.G (Jun 18, 2020)

Greetings everyone, 

I'm new to the site but have been reading posts for some years. I'm a simple means of grace guy from South Florida. Been a Presbyterian for some years now, but recently have had the desire to plant a church. 

I have a question in regards to church planting, looking for some wisdom and guidance. 

I've been apart of the PCA for sometime and was nominated by congregation and approved by elders to become a ruling elder. At the end of my training and about to be ordained, I didn't feel it was the right time for me and my family. After I made that decision, not soon after the church started to fall apart and we winded up leaving, in addition to many families. 

It took me sometime to get over the whole thing, but recently I have been attending another PCA church that is a very good church. 

Long story short... The Lord has been stirring me up to plant a church, its pretty much all I know, and have been apart of, since I've been a Christian. 

I started an evening small group at my house, and people have been encouraged, I've been in contact with past pastors even current inside the PCA. My desire is to plant a church but not through the PCA, however, I'm not sure who to get sent out by? I've been dealing with Acts29 and though it seems very good, I'm not sure I'm fitting that mold. 

My issue is I don't just want to be a lone ranger, I want to have authority, I'm just struggling to find the right outlet. To me it seems everyone is so tied into denominational-ism, they wouldn't give me oversight if I'm not with them. I don't have seminary, so I couldn't be in most denominations.

I'm not saying the home church model is the only way, but lately it has been very attractive to me, it seems this is where the Lord is moving me, however, I have this issue of just starting something and not being sent out... 

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 18, 2020)

You are doing it wrong. You are not ordained. You have no authority to be a house church or any church. Go to your elders, seek ordination by their counsel, then seek to plant a church.

If you have no elders over you, you are not part of the visible Church. Again, if so, you are doing it wrong. Go join a local congregation and submit to her elders.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 18, 2020)

*Modertaing*:

Please fix your signature per the signature rules. Thank you. https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jun 18, 2020)

Romans922 said:


> You are doing it wrong. You are not ordained. You have no authority to be a house church or any church. Go to your elders, seek ordination by their counsel, then seek to plant a church.
> 
> If you have no elders over you, you are not part of the visible Church. Again, if so, you are doing it wrong. Go join a local congregation and submit to her elders.



This. Despite the pull to become a minister you feel, this needs to be seen by more than just yourself. I recommend The Christian Ministry by Charles Bridges as reading material for you.


----------



## S.M.o.G (Jun 18, 2020)

Romans922 said:


> You are doing it wrong. You are not ordained. You have no authority to be a house church or any church. Go to your elders, seek ordination by their counsel, then seek to plant a church.
> 
> If you have no elders over you, you are not part of the visible Church. Again, if so, you are doing it wrong. Go join a local congregation and submit to her elders.





Jonathan95 said:


> This. Despite the pull to become a minister you feel, this needs to be seen by more than just yourself. I recommend The Christian Ministry by Charles Bridges as reading material for you.


Yes, I agree with all of your thoughts, I guess however, I have been told by elders and confirmed, but I'm not able to plant due to seminary. I do not see this as scriptural basis, therefore its leading me to seek outside the PCA.


----------

